# Free betta sketches



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

I love to draw and it is one of my biggest interests. And I would like to practice a bit so if any of you want a sketch of your beautiful betta feel free to send a photo :-D


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd love to see some of your work! If you're interested, I'd love a sketch of my newest boy, Altair!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I'd like a picture of mine if you have time.


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok I will get back as soon as I can


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Put up a second because his colors don't show well on the first but it's just the first one I want a drawing of.


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Do you mind if I draw it facing the left


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Was that directed at me? ^_^ If so, I don't mind, you can draw him however you'd like.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

If that was for me I don't mind either.


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I was wondering if byou could draw my boy, Tsunami


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Would you like to draw sushi or Stetson? If you do they are in my albums. It costs too much on my phone to upload pictures again. Thanks


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok here is Altair hope you enjoy ;-)


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is your betta clopez I'm sorry I did not do the first but there is alot more detail in this photo I hope you enjoy :-D


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

I see many people have looked at this and no many have replied please please reply


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll reply. They are fantastic


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Great detail. Thanks, it's awesome.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you so much, he looks amazing!! Sorry for the wait for replies, I was at work all day. ^_^ My little Altair looks soooo good! You're a great artist!


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow thanks so much I enjoyed drawing both of them they are very beautiful


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lovely drawings please could I have one of Igneel


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Of course :-D


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Of course I would love to


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is tsunami I hope you like it f.y.i he was kinda hard to draw!! You have one beautiful fish :-D


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is sushi hope you enjoy :-D


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I LOVE sushi. You've turned my bad day into a good one! Thanks for taking the time for me!


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is igneel the fire just kinda matched the betta "Igneel the betta on fire":-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

PurpleBetta123 said:


> Here is igneel the fire just kinda matched the betta "Igneel the betta on fire":-D



I love it :thankyou: the fire defiantly matches Igneel.


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Your welcome


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I love it! He looks so cute


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

Would you be able to do my doubletail? I haven't thought of a name yet


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

do you mind drawing malibu


----------

